
Ask HN: What are the patterns of self-employment? - gallerdude
I&#x27;ve always wanted to be self-employed. I know the best way is to find a side-project that you love doing - photography, web design, or something of that sort.<p>The problem is &quot;that sort.&quot; What are the patterns of these types of jobs?
======
thecatontheflat
"that sort" is actually quite clear for me. I am rather curious what do you
mean by "the patterns"? :)

I personally own a small SaaS product. I've started it as a side project being
an employee, and eventually developed it to the point when it substituted my
daily income.

Am I passionate about that particular SaaS? I am not sure. There is a good
advice (I've heard it from Dane Maxwell I guess) — you have to make serving
other people your passion. Or solving other people's pains.

This way you'll always have passion in what you're doing, regardless of its
"shape" or a product form.

~~~
gallerdude
By patterns, I mean what types of jobs are easily self-employable?

